
Microsoft Teams, its new Slack rival, is launching today as part of Office 365 - basch
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/02/microsoft-teams-its-new-slack-rival-is-launching-today-as-part-of-office-365/
======
Ftuuky
Let's hope my boss implements it, I'm tired of those endless email chains.

~~~
basch
send them this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URpFH_7hV1g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URpFH_7hV1g)

(it doesnt actually work yet.)

i've never seen an enterprise product with such a silly tutorial.

